# Bahamas, Long Island



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Rick I know you're living in the lap of Luxury, but where is the golf course or did you take up fishing for wahoo?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

No golf course. I haven't touched a club since April.  I've only been fishing once. I still have to get my own fishing gear. Once I do I can fish from the beach right out in front of the house here - not for wahoo, but for snapper, jacks, grouper, etc. What I need to get the two of us started will cost in the $500-$600 range, and that's only if I order it through Bass Pro Shop in the states bring it back. To order it and have it shipped and pay freight and import duty will almost double the cost. 

My wife is going back to Colorado for Christmas, so it looks like she will be bringing our new rods and reels back with her.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Just remember if you go for snapper that could be bait fish for some thing that can eat you. Glad your enjoying life and do take care.:thumbsup:


----------

